# Predator 3 (a.k.a. "Predators")



## petereanima (Oct 9, 2009)

Predators (2010)

seriously? Adrien Brody? there arent many actors which i could imagine LESS than him playing in a Predator movie. will he kill them with his piano skills? hide a bomb in his nose?

shit, i mean: Robert Rodriguez sounds interesting, Danny Trejo is always win, + kudos for this "Bennet" guy from Commando, but i love the first Predator movie too much to see this ending up well.

and above all...ADRIEN BRODY??? are you kidding?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

My all time favourite movie, I hope this time it will be as great as the first one


----------



## petereanima (Oct 9, 2009)

i would hope so Patrick, i really hope so....but i'm afraid it wont be, becasue there is fucking ADRIEN BRODY as the main character!! 


 no, seriously: i LOVE Predator 1, it really is one of my all time favourite movies ever too. i think thats why i'm so negative about the new one, because an austrian newspaper brought a short article about the cast for the new one and made a mistake, claiming that this will be a REMAKE of part 1...with FUCKING ADREIN BRODY INSTEAD OF ARNOLD. and THAT, made me throw up my breakfest in the early morning. after a short research, i calmed down, seeing that this is NOT a remake, but a sequel.

but still: ADRIEN BRODY? SRSLY? 


EDIT: and fuck YES, the soundtrack kicks major ass!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

If they screw up they will have the entire 1976 generation on their back 

edit: being the most epic movie theme of all time, I wish I could contact the person who is responsable of giving permission in order to use this track, would love it on my website, its sooo me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

Predators = sweet.

Adrien Brody = sweet.

Nimrod Antal??? = not so sweet methinks


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2009)

Dranny Trejo is in it so it will be brutal! 

i hope the predators have lots of weapons at hand as theyl need it with that maniac running around haha


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually like Adrien Brody he's like an anorexic version of Sylvester Stallone but with better acting skills plus he's fucking awesome in "Summer Of Sam"
I'm not worried about the casting as a few years back Heath Ledger playing the Joker seemed like an odd casting choice to most people and look how that turned out.

I hope this movie develops the Predator character though as the 1st movie set it up well and made you curious about their culture and all the sequels have failed to capitalise on that and portrayed the Predators as these big dumb creatures with dreads and ruined their mystique.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 9, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> My all time favourite movie, I hope this time it will be as great as the first one
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Apophis (Oct 9, 2009)

who cares about Brody  we all want to see Preadators, don't we


----------



## petereanima (Oct 9, 2009)

according to an interview, i might look as this wil lbe kinda the "opposite" of part 1 - this time its the humans landing on predator-planet. 



good lord, i hate adrien brody sooo much.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, at least it has Topher Grace in it......


Wait, what the hell am I saying?!

This has epic fail written all over it. Unless ALL the human characters are brutalized before the credits roll, anyway.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 9, 2009)

synrgy said:


> This has epic fail written all over it. Unless ALL the human characters are brutalized before the credits roll, anyway.



THIS!

when i saw AVP, i had a hard time getting into it, and when then this kinda "fraternity" thing is going on between predator and humans...i almost turned it off, it really pissed me off. that was too much "lets take this epic Pedator2-ending and make it overkill!".


----------



## synrgy (Oct 9, 2009)

Honestly, I don't understand how this is even a movie.

If there really were a planet, and a small team of humans landed on it, they would all be dead within minutes. That's assuming they were even able to fucking land. The Predator species obviously has a handle on space travel, so it should be safe to assume they'd have anti space-craft defenses in place, shouldn't it?

I can see it now. Opening credits, brief plot intro, some shots of the humans on the spaceship in transit, and then they get blown to smithereens while entering the Predator planet's atmosphere -- OR -- they land, and get immediately brutalized by the hundred or so Predators that arrive at the landing site. End credits roll. 10 minute short film, done.

AVP2 was actually semi-decent, but other than that the only one I've been able to stomach is the original Predator movie. That movie was so full of win.. You just can't beat it.

And don't get me started on Danny Glover or Gary fucking Busey.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

the new predator


----------



## Randy (Oct 9, 2009)

Mahershalalhashbaz Ali

Whadda' name.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 9, 2009)

When Mac sees his pal Blaine get smoked by the Predator in the first movie, and he picks up Blaine's minigun and proceeds to start clear-cutting the South American rainforest with it, that may be the most epic movie scene of all time. The first Predator movie is fucking untouchable.  

This, on the other hand, has all the makings of a complete flop. Topher Grace vs. a Predator? I'll pass. I doubt even Danny Trejo can save this film.


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 24, 2009)

Big smell of fail off it alright, but it'd be awesome if they didn't fuck it up! 

The I'm a major fan of the first Predator also! Amazing movie and the music! Superb!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

anybody has any idea where I must write in order to contact the people responsable of the copyright for the theme of the movie?


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 24, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> anybody has any idea where I must write in order to contact the people responsable of the copyright for the theme of the movie?



I guess it would be 20th Century Fox as they are the distributors of the movie.
Or maybe you'll find some info here: Alan-Silvestri.com


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks  I would love to have the theme running on my index website page, that would be perfectly representative of my distressed style  

Fingers crossed haha


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 24, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I hope this movie develops the Predator character though as the 1st movie set it up well and made you curious about their culture and all the sequels have failed to capitalise on that and portrayed the Predators as these big dumb creatures with dreads and ruined their mystique.



You didn't think the second film deepened the mystique? The ending of P2 totally exemplified the honor system of the Yautja and made them a much more exciting prospect. The ending to that film paved the way for numerous awesome AVP games, and unfortunately a couple of shit films.

New film will be fail regardless.

And I have to disgree with Patrick, this is the most epic theme of all time


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 24, 2009)

Terminator is pretty epic alright, but I think predator still has more on it.

They actually used the music from Predator in a Batman short a few years back for the credits, it was perfect there too.


----------



## liquidcow (Oct 24, 2009)

petereanima said:


> Predators (2010)
> 
> seriously? Adrien Brody? there arent many actors which i could imagine LESS than him playing in a Predator movie. will he kill them with his piano skills? hide a bomb in his nose?
> 
> ...



I don't understand why people do this. What makes you assume that he will be playing the same character that he played in The Pianist? Why would you mentally typecast him based on what happens to be the most well-known thing he's done? Do you actually think that he _is_ the character from The Pianist, and he just turned up and played himself? No, he got into the character, and that's presumably what he'll do for this, he'll get into a different character because he is a good actor and that's what actors do. You might as well say 'pfft, Heath Ledger playing the Joker? What's he going to do, put on a cowboy hat and have sex with another man? Because that's what he did in another film so that's clearly all he's capable of doing'.

That said, the film itself is obviously franchise 'rebooting' nonsense and will undoubtedly be terrible...


----------



## Bobo (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with the above post. I've had doubts before whether a certain actor could play a role well based off what they had done in the past, but then been impressed with what the pulled off. Just set your mind free....or something.

I'm pumped about this movie. Predator is one of my all time favorites. I was just talking about it's awesomeness yesterday ironically. It could be a fail, ya never know, but my hopes are still up. And I like the idea of us landing on their world. Seems like a big change like that is needed if they want to put out something that's not just a rehash of what we've already seen.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 24, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You didn't think the second film deepened the mystique? The ending of P2 totally exemplified the honor system of the Yautja and made them a much more exciting prospect. The ending to that film paved the way for numerous awesome AVP games, and unfortunately a couple of shit films.



Yeah the end of P2 definitely added something and caught my attention but the rest of the movie does nothing for me but what's disappointing is that they failed to build upon that. 
Most of my disapointment is really directed towards the AvP movies as they had such great potential but in reality they are just a modern day equivalent of a King Kong vs Godzilla or Frankenstein vs the Wolfman.

I'd always hoped that they'd adapt the first AvP graphic novel as it would have been easy to make a few changes here and there to make it into a movie, what happens with the Machiko Noguchi character in the book is really interesting as she goes on a similar journey to Ripley in the Alien movies but it's a journey that reveals a lot about the Predators and their culture.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 27, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I don't understand why people do this. What makes you assume that he will be playing the same character that he played in The Pianist? Why would you mentally typecast him based on what happens to be the most well-known thing he's done? Do you actually think that he _is_ the character from The Pianist, and he just turned up and played himself? No, he got into the character, and that's presumably what he'll do for this, he'll get into a different character because he is a good actor and that's what actors do. You might as well say 'pfft, Heath Ledger playing the Joker? What's he going to do, put on a cowboy hat and have sex with another man? Because that's what he did in another film so that's clearly all he's capable of doing'.



i thought that the "joke" already was really obvious or people here already know me better. seems like it wasnt so. therefor:

disclaimer:

i dont think that adrien brody is the character he played in the pianist. i just really cannot stand him as an actor, and therefor do not want to see him in a prequel of one of my all time favourite movies.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 28, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I'd always hoped that they'd adapt the first AvP graphic novel as it would have been easy to make a few changes here and there to make it into a movie, what happens with the Machiko Noguchi character in the book is really interesting as she goes on a similar journey to Ripley in the Alien movies but it's a journey that reveals a lot about the Predators and their culture.



God I hear that, instead they took the relationship she formed with a predator and very quikcly hashed it over and threw it in at the end of a terrible pastiche of ideas they eventually called a "finished product". The first graphic novel would have been an amazing film, I wonder why they thought they needed ice, underground pyramids and 20 minute chestburster gestation periods


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with the folks saying the first graphic novel should be made a movie. Hell, even some of the books could/should have been made into movies at this point (I forget which one of the novels it was now but there was one that started in Russia that was pretty badass). Hopefully someday they'll get it right, a lot of the novels and graphic novels for both the aliens vs predator, predator and aliens series have had killer storylines yet they continue to put out shoot-em-up versions of the stories that bomb and then they wonder why the franchise isn't doing as well as it could be?!   FIRST GRAPHIC NOVEL IN MOVIE FORM PLZKTHXBAI!


----------

